# Cyclone Coasters Monark March Ride Mar 3rd 2019



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2019)

Yessir!!!!!!!!! It's that time of year once again when we get to see some awesome Monarks take the streets of Long Beach,CA!!! Come join in the largest gathering of 4/5bars, Flo-Cycles, Wingbars, Super Cruisers & Super Deluxe tankers! Whatever it is,we wanna see it! Be it a nice & shiny Silver King, a deluxe Postwar with all the bells & whistles or a beat & pieced together project! See you there!

Links to the past 2 rides:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-monark-may-ride-may-7-2017.106877/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-monark-march-ride-march-4th-2018.125430/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hoping this lil lady survivor will make an appearance at next month's ride...


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Maaaan, wish I could make it. One of these days... Would love to add these to the fantastic line up above.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2019)

BUMP! Who's rollin' and whatcha ridin'???


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2019)

1938 Monark built, Wards Hawthorne Twin-Bar


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 27, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> BUMP! Who's rollin' and whatcha ridin'???



Seeing that I'm a fair weather rider, I'm monitoring it before I decide........


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 27, 2019)

*Check out the hourly weather report ... at least you can see when it may actually rain ... the bad thing is they never ever tell you where the weather monitor for the weather report is based .. it's just a generalization for the entire city ... just a thought ... All CYCLONE COASTER rides are rain or shine .. if it does happen to sprinkle - California rain storm style - bring a bicycle that needs a light wash ... See everyone Sunday .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank*

*


*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 27, 2019)

*As we all know ... weather always changes .. but here's what I'm showing today ... looks good to me .. Ridden not Hidden *


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 27, 2019)

@Jimmy V is here from MI and were riding there from OC.
Rain or shine or both.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2019)

*It’s looking good for THIS SUNDAY - March 3rd 2019 - the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride with NO RAIN in the forecast as of Friday March 1st where FordMike is hosting the Monark March ride this month - Have a Monark - show it off THIS SUNDAY & ride it ... if you don’t have a Monark brand bicycle - no problem - simply ride your favorite bicycle along the beach paths & bicycle lanes through the city of Long Beach - All riders welcome ... go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details ... Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 1, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Check out the hourly weather report ... at least you can see when it may actually rain ... the bad thing is they never ever tell you where the weather monitor for the weather report is based .. it's just a generalization for the entire city ... just a thought ... Frank*




Unfortunately, can't make this one...as far as monitoring weather, I have an App that does not only monitor the weather, it monitors it exactly where you are standing, or the city you are in..the "current location" is an address where you are at..(I didn't want to show my address) (when I was working, I had to know about rain due to the fact that we couldn't work when it rained.) If it says it will rain in 1 min....I will guarantee  it will rain in 1 min......never has been wrong....It's called Dark Sky......
It looks like a Chamber of Commerce kind of day, and I will guarantee I will be at the next one.....enjoy the ride......


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2019)

My girl is sick in bed, so I'm riding the HTB solo tomorrow. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2019)

Small Monark turnout due to the threat of rain, but those that did show were rewarded with a day of nice weather and a great ride. Hope to see you next year...

Hoping others with post pics of the bikes I missed.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 3, 2019)

Damn!! How did I miss this ride?? I'd love to have brought my new wingbar, or my Red Hex Rod... oh well, guess I'll have to wait for the first annual Monark Madness event at Robot Coffee in Altadena in the fall. What's Monark Madness at Robot Coffee you ask? Well, you'll have to wait to find out once we're built out and open... hopefully sometime mid year this year. Stay tuned.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2019)

Good day for a beach ride, broke the Monark Speedster out between the rain,it was a slow start but ended up a great ride!, CC rides rain or shine!!


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 3, 2019)

Great picture @mrg !


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2019)

I had a great time; great ride.
Candids and staged.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Jimmy V (Mar 3, 2019)

Good to be on the Coaster ride today!  Great seeing you all again, and the awesome bikes.  I feel lucky to be able to get out here and participate, and always feel welcome.  We got lucky with the weather despite a light rain up to nearly the start of the ride.  I had ridden to the ride with Mark@tripple3 . We left and went back south down the coast to Huntington and on to Marks house after the photo shoot at the pier.  40-ish miles, my legs were screaming.  Not much riding since November where I live.  Thanks for a great day!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 3, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> Maaaan, wish I could make it. One of these days... Would love to add these to the fantastic line up above.




*....um......k.... ca-ca-ca-catatonic and drooling.... just.... guuuh... beyond ill...*


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 4, 2019)




----------

